
Ask HN: Best chair for extended reading? (Not at a desk) - phodo
I’m seeking advice for a good chair to read in - one that is good for the body (no negative impact &#x2F; limited aches and pains). I use a standing desk or an aeron chair normally at my battle station, alternating between the two. However, when I want to do extended reading my sofa &#x2F; couch just isn’t cutting it from a comfort perspective and ergonomic perspective.<p>What does HN recommend when it comes to ‘lean back’ reading ?
======
catacombs
Eames chair

